# Christmas/ Holidays?



## Admin (Dec 12, 2012)

What's everyone doing?

Christmas Eve will be at my house where I will make every Tex-Mex dish known to my family. 

Christmas day I will be travelling all over central Texas to visit relatives on my wife's side.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2012)

We're all going to Texas, warm weather and dinner at Austin's place.

I guess I had that all wrong. Who would have thought Houston was in B.C. When they said the air conditioner was working fine, I assumed it was warm there, but they were joking about the poor little heater in the cabin. Bobby was going to pick us up at the airport in his Austin and hopefully get us there in time for dinner.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm in for the Tex mex..but let's do something besides the armadillo this year, I have enough hats already.

Doin the neighborhood hangin out thing,,,waitin for the snow to fly.Relatives will come and go, and I set close to my woodstove and a good book.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 12, 2012)

Having family over and thats about it.


----------



## Admin (Dec 14, 2012)

nealtw said:


> We're all going to Texas, warm weather and dinner at Austin's place.



Call me when you get here! 



inspectorD said:


> I'm in for the Tex mex..but let's do something besides the armadillo this year, I have enough hats already.
> 
> Doin the neighborhood hangin out thing,,,waitin for the snow to fly.Relatives will come and go, and I set close to my woodstove and a good book.



I still haven't caught the stupid thing.



oldog/newtrick said:


> Having family over and thats about it.



That's the best part of it!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2013)

nealtw said:


> We're all going to Texas, warm weather and dinner at Austin's place.
> 
> I guess I had that all wrong. Who would have thought Houston was in B.C. When they said the air conditioner was working fine, I assumed it was warm there, but they were joking about the poor little heater in the cabin. Bobby was going to pick us up at the airport in his Austin and hopefully get us there in time for dinner.


...................


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a bucket full of Christmas light strings that I am determined to repair.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Wuzzat? said:


> I have a bucket full of Christmas light strings that I am determined to repair.


 
right after you clean the driveway:beer:


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 11, 2013)

My inbox is filling up faster than that other box.  

And those long life bulbs from Grainger put out 160 lux while the others put out 208 lux even though the bulbs are both frosted, both 120v, both 600 lumens, both at 6' distance and both pull a measured 65W.  
Then Grainger said I should get clear bulbs instead, so now the question is, "Do xxx lumen clear bulbs deliver more light to your room than frosted bulbs?"


----------



## Admin (Jan 11, 2013)

Wuzzat? said:


> I have a bucket full of Christmas light strings that I am determined to repair.



What's the issue?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 12, 2013)

Austin said:


> What's the issue?


Lack of electrical continuity which is causing no light!  

There's some stuff still going on with these that I don't understand.  
I took down a light string that worked and measured no continuity at the plug, so I plugged them in and they again worked, so I rechecked continuity and now I had a reading.  
Maybe outdoor usage puts invisible tarnish on the metal that is penetrated by 120vac but not by ohmmeter test voltages.

I'll find out because I will be doing this test many times and getting extremely frustrated.  But there is some logical pattern to these results, I just haven't found it yet.


----------



## Admin (Jan 16, 2013)

Any progress?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 16, 2013)

This task got pre-empted by a bunch of other stuff.  There are not enough hours in the day.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 16, 2013)

I will sell you a metric watch, you will have 100 hrs.:beer::banana:


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 18, 2013)

nealtw said:


> I will sell you a metric watch, you will have 100 hrs.:beer::banana:


The mortality calculators on the Web give me 15 years and I'm beginning to doubt what I will get done in that time.  

Getting up at 4:30 may help.  That is AM, by the way.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 18, 2013)

I have no problem with getting up to go to work but around the house, getting up is one thing getting started is the problem.


----------



## Admin (Jan 19, 2013)

I get started right out of bed. I try to keep that momentum up all day.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2013)

Austin said:


> I get started right out of bed. I try to keep that momentum up all day.


 
Give it a few years, you will slow down.


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Give it a few years, you will slow down.



I'm already slowing down, I can feel it. I'm no spring chicken any longer.


----------

